# Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600



## StephenK (24. Dezember 2019)

*Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*

Moin moin und frohes Fest,

ich bräuchte mal einen Tipp für einen CPU-Lüfter. Ich habe mir vor ca. einer Woche einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und bin generell mit der Konfiguration (siehe Signatur) sehr zufrieden. Jedoch stört mich der Boxed Kühler des AMD Ryzen 5 3600 aufgrund der Geräuschentwicklung. 
Vorher hatte ich auf meinem Intel Core i5 4690 einen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO, der m.E. weitaus leiser war. 

Ich habe bereits etwas recherchiert und hatte diese hier als mögliche Alternativen ermittelt:
- Arctic Freezer 34 esports one
- be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim Tower Kühler

Ich bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob die Dinger ggf. nicht zu groß für mein Board (MSI B450M PRO-VDH MAX) sein könnten, bzw. es Platzprobleme mit der Grafikkarte (GeForce RTX 2070 Super von KFA2) oder dem Arbeitsspeicher geben könnte.

Für Vorschläge bin ich offen, wollte aber kein Vermögen (so bis ca. 50 Euro) ausgeben. Soll aber nicht an 5-10 Euro scheitern. Übertakten muss ich den Prozessor nicht, mir geht es eher um die Lautstärke. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Voraus und weihnachtliche Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Suffi30 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*

Es gibt ein Upgrade Kit für den Brocken auf AM4. Das Ding kostet irgendwas zwischen 5 und 10 Euro, dann kannst du den alten Kühler weiter nutzen


----------



## Cross-Flow (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*

Nen 3600 ist jetzt ja relativ einfach zu kühlen, schade das AMD das "Downgrade" bei seinem Boxed Kühler gemacht hat ( kein Kupferkern mehr ).

50 €, oder +5 - 10 € wie du sagst, sind bisschen overkill. 25% der CPU Kosten nun für nen Stück Metall? Unwirtschaftlich! Du bist ja ein P/L Käufer sonst hättest du nicht dieses "Mainboard" 

Auf meinem 1600X, was ja ne 95 Watt CPU ist, habe ich seit neustem einen Scythe Katana 5 - genau diese Kühlerklasse würde ich dir auch empfehlen! Im Gegensatz zum 95 Watt Boxed Cooler bleibt der Scythe wirklich unhörbar.

Kauf dir den Scythe für 24 € oder z.B. nen Alpenfön Sella für 18 €. Mehr brauchst du wirklich nicht um die CPU leise kühlen zu können. Das gespaarte Geld kannst du dann in vernünftigen Ram stecken


----------



## Parano80 (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*

Also ich muss sagen, seit dem ich vom Ryzen 1600 OC auf 3,8 Ghz gewechselt bin zu Ryzen 3600 OC  4200Mhz beide bei 1,38V Spannung , sind die CPU Temperaturen mindestens um 10 Grad angehoben!
Mit dem Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 2 Lüfter Push Pull.
und ich habe einen sehr guten Airflow. 
Ryzen 3600 ist definitiv schwerer zu kühlen als Ryzen der ersten Generation.


----------



## BojackHorseman (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*



Parano80 schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, seit dem ich vom Ryzen 1600 OC auf 3,8 Ghz gewechselt bin zu Ryzen 3600 OC  4200Mhz beide bei 1,38V Spannung , sind die CPU Temperaturen mindestens um 10 Grad angehoben!
> Mit dem Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 2 Lüfter Push Pull.
> und ich habe einen sehr guten Airflow.
> Ryzen 3600 ist definitiv schwerer zu kühlen als Ryzen der ersten Generation.



Zen 1 ist in 14nm gefertigt, Zen 2 in 7nm. Der Controller bei Zen 1 ist in 14nm, bei Zen 2 in 12nm gefertigt. In der heutigen News ist zu lesen, Zen 1 wird nun wie Zen 1+ ebenfalls in 12nm produziert werden.

Durch den kleineren CPU–Die wird die gleiche Abwärme auf einem kleineren Raum abgegeben. Hier spielt einfach Physik eine Rolle, wo das Indium-Lot durch die kleinere Kontaktfläche zur CPU nicht mehr so effektiv die Abwärme an den Heatspreader abgeben kann. Die Wärmeleitpaste leitet dann zum Kühler, dessen Lüfter schneller drehen müssen, um die Wärme abzuführen. Irgendwann sagt aber die Physik der Materialien „Feierabend!“ und dann hilft nur höherer Druck und Durchfluss durch schnellere Lüfter.

Das, obwohl die Abwärme sich mit um die 90 Watt unter Vollast nominell nicht geändert hat. Ich vermute mal so einen zwölf Jahre alten Conroe (Core 2 Duo) in 65nm könnte man mit einem Noctua oder Dark Rock Pro vielleicht sogar passiv kühlen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> [...]Auf meinem 1600X, was ja ne 95 Watt CPU ist, habe ich seit neustem einen Scythe Katana 5 - genau diese Kühlerklasse würde ich dir auch empfehlen! Im Gegensatz zum 95 Watt Boxed Cooler bleibt der Scythe wirklich unhörbar.
> 
> Kauf dir den Scythe für 24 € oder z.B. nen Alpenfön Sella für 18 €. Mehr brauchst du wirklich nicht um die CPU leise kühlen zu können. Das gespaarte Geld kannst du dann in vernünftigen Ram stecken



Den Scythe Katana 5 würde ich dir auch ans Herz legen, hab den nach langer Recherche auch für die beste Option in dem Preisbereich befunden, sollte in mein HTPC wandern, geht bei mir aber nicht wegen dem Platz.

Ansonsten würde ich auch mal nach einem Upgrade Kit für deinen Brocken ECO schauen, ist imho wohl die beste Lösung.

Ein Spartip wäre auch einen alten Wraith Spire, den hohen mit Kupferkern, gebraucht zu kaufen wenn sich ein Angebot findet. Der Kühler ist richtig gut im Gegensatz zu dem aktuellen Wraith Stealth, hab so einen letztes Jahr auch bei meinem Bruder mit einem 2600 verbaut und das Ding ist in seinem Gamingrechner kauf zu hören, geht neben der 1070 aktustisch total unter.


----------



## StephenK (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*

Ich habe mir jetzt den Scythe KATANA 5 bestellt und bekomme den wohl auch noch zwischen den Feiertagen geliefert. Somit habe ich auch die Ruhe, den Lüfter einzubauen. Ich berichte! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und noch schöne Feiertage!


----------



## XtAbIT (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*

Befinde mich aktuell auf der gleichen suche.. Rechner für meinen Sohnemann. Es wird wohl der Ryzen 5.
Danke für die Empfehlung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*



XtAbIT schrieb:


> Befinde mich aktuell auf der gleichen suche.. Rechner für meinen Sohnemann. Es wird wohl der Ryzen 5.
> Danke für die Empfehlung.


Der Katana 5 ist gut, dieses Ding aber auch:

LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 ab €'*'19,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Notfalls dann noch einen besseren Lüfter dazu:
Arctic F12 PWM PST, 120mm ab €'*'4,84 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## cordonbleu (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*



Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Ein Spartip wäre auch einen alten Wraith Spire, den hohen mit Kupferkern, gebraucht zu kaufen wenn sich ein Angebot findet. Der Kühler ist richtig gut im Gegensatz zu dem aktuellen Wraith Stealth



Klar ist der Spire besser als der Stealth. Hat ja auch mehr Kühlfläche und einen Kupferkern. Der Stealth vom zen+ und zen2 unterscheidet sich nicht. Aber bevor man sich bewusst den Spire holt, kann man auch gleich den Prism kaufen. Den gibts hier im Forum auch gern mal für 10€.


----------



## Gerry1984 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*



cordonbleu schrieb:


> Klar ist der Spire besser als der Stealth. Hat ja auch mehr Kühlfläche und einen Kupferkern. Der Stealth vom zen+ und zen2 unterscheidet sich nicht. Aber bevor man sich bewusst den Spire holt, kann man auch gleich den Prism kaufen. Den gibts hier im Forum auch gern mal für 10€.



Klar, wenn man günstig nen Prism bekommt dann greift man auch da zu  ich hab damals allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Prism ziemlich teuer auf dem gebrauchtmarkt war, den guten Spire mit Kupferkern hab ich um nen Fünfer bekommen 

Der Prism ist ja verschrien laut zu sein, allerdings meiner Meinung nach nur wenn man eine unpassende Lüfterkurve eingestellt hat. Selber Hand anlegen bekommt man das sicher auch leise, 100% Lüfterleistung braucht man ja fast nie.

Den Spire mit Kupferkern gibts übrigens nur bei Ryzen 1K und 2K, bei Ryzen 3K hat AMD den Kupferkern eingespart und der "Spire" ist nur noch ein höherer Stealth mit reinen Alu-Kühlkörper. Gibt auch Tests dazu im Netz, Kühlleisung ist schlechter, das wird durch höhere Lüfterdrehzahlen kompensiert -> mehr Krach. Der Tip mit dem gebrauchten Spire gilt also nur für ältere Versionen mit Kupferkern.


----------



## Jarafi (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*

Kannst auch einen Blick auf den Brocken ECO Advanced von EKL werfen. auch ein gutes Ding. LG


----------



## StephenK (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*



StephenK schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt den Scythe KATANA 5 bestellt und bekomme den wohl auch noch zwischen den Feiertagen geliefert. Somit habe ich auch die Ruhe, den Lüfter einzubauen. Ich berichte! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und noch schöne Feiertage!


Leider habe ich den Lüfter dann doch erst nach den Feiertagen bekommen und jetzt eingebaut. Einbau war relativ einfach, ich habe mir jedoch noch zusätzlich eine Tube mit Wärmeleitpaste besorgt, da mir das beigelegte "Tütchen" mit der Paste von der Dosierung schwierig erschien. 
Ich hoffe, ich habe beim Auftragen nicht übertrieben (ich bin da immer recht unsicher)! Ich habe die Methode mit dem Verstreichen gewählt. Aktuell liege ich bei 50 Grad, Schwankung zwischen 45 und 55 Grad. Das scheint mir etwas hoch. Ich befürchte, ich muss den Lüfter nochmal abnehmen und nochmal die Paste entfernen und neu auftragen. Oder sind die Temperaturen unter normaler Last normal? Ich hatte das leider nicht mit meinem Boxed-Lüfter beobachtet.

Zusatz: Beim einfachen Aufruf von Internetseiten steigt die Temperatur auf 70 Grad. Scheint mir wirklich etwas zu hoch!
Zusatz zum Zusatz: Start Programm (nix dolles) => 80 Grad.


----------



## StephenK (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*



StephenK schrieb:


> Leider habe ich den Lüfter dann doch erst nach den Feiertagen bekommen und jetzt eingebaut. Einbau war relativ einfach, ich habe mir jedoch noch zusätzlich eine Tube mit Wärmeleitpaste besorgt, da mir das beigelegte "Tütchen" mit der Paste von der Dosierung schwierig erschien.
> Ich hoffe, ich habe beim Auftragen nicht übertrieben (ich bin da immer recht unsicher)! Ich habe die Methode mit dem Verstreichen gewählt. Aktuell liege ich bei 50 Grad, Schwankung zwischen 45 und 55 Grad. Das scheint mir etwas hoch. Ich befürchte, ich muss den Lüfter nochmal abnehmen und nochmal die Paste entfernen und neu auftragen. Oder sind die Temperaturen unter normaler Last normal? Ich hatte das leider nicht mit meinem Boxed-Lüfter beobachtet.
> 
> Zusatz: Beim einfachen Aufruf von Internetseiten steigt die Temperatur auf 70 Grad. Scheint mir wirklich etwas zu hoch!
> Zusatz zum Zusatz: Start Programm (nix dolles) => 80 Grad.


Gehäuse auf, Lüfter raus und die Schutzfolie vom CPU-Lüfter entfernen....  Ich habe dann sicherheitshalber die Wärmeleitpaste nochmal neu gemacht.

Aktuell liegt der CPU bei 33 Grad, werde ihn gleich mal unter Last nehmen.


----------



## StephenK (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*



StephenK schrieb:


> Gehäuse auf, Lüfter raus und die Schutzfolie vom CPU-Lüfter entfernen....  Ich habe dann sicherheitshalber die Wärmeleitpaste nochmal neu gemacht.
> 
> Aktuell liegt der CPU bei 33 Grad, werde ihn gleich mal unter Last nehmen.


3DMark Advanced Edition: Fire Strike und Time Spy einmal kurz 70 Grad Maximum. Lüfter kaum hochgedreht. Aktuell wieder bei 40 Grad. Sollte wohl so passen. 

Oder hat jemand Vergleichswerte für mich?


----------



## Parano80 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*

Passt


----------



## Bugdriver (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für alternativen CPU-Kühler AMD Ryzen 5 3600*

Jo, passt prima! Ich hab den Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Duo auf 'nem 3600X, rangiert so bei 33 - 40 Grad in Windows bei diversem Kleinkram und max. 65 Grad beim zocken.

Interessant wird dann noch der Sommer bei 35 Grad Außentemperatur....


----------

